
SpaceX Launch Live Webcast and Explanation - adwn
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/12/spacex-launch-live-webcast-and-explanation-1-21-15.html
======
chrisatumd
It sounds like they might try to show the landing attempt live this time. Can
anyone confirm?

